
Super Mario as a String: Platformer Level Generation via LSTMs - eusebio
http://arxiv.org/abs/1603.00930
======
jc4p
This is awesome! There's a lot of interesting things that can be done with
just the level of sequence generation AI we currently have, transforming the
real data into a format for it is the most difficult part, I think.

This similar project from a few months ago does Mario level generation and
discusses the training data sequence creation in greater detail:
[https://medium.com/@ageitgey/machine-learning-is-fun-
part-2-...](https://medium.com/@ageitgey/machine-learning-is-fun-
part-2-a26a10b68df3#.914froyx1)

~~~
panic
Even cooler, you can actually play the AI-generated level from that article if
you have Super Mario Maker:
[https://supermariomakerbookmark.nintendo.net/courses/4AC9-00...](https://supermariomakerbookmark.nintendo.net/courses/4AC9-0000-0157-F3C3)

------
steven777400
This would make for an interesting derivation of the Turing test: can a player
determine if a given level was created by a professional game designer or AI?

~~~
sleepychu
If the corpus is human levels though then all of the interesting gimmicks are
human though, no?

------
rav
The authors define a level metric for the "linearity" of the level, defined as
"how close the level can be fit to a line". This seems like a vague definition
-- is it the optimal path taken by the player that is being fit to a line?

